# XM Integration with B5.5 Passat Single-DIN



## mr_mbuna (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi, we have a 2003 Passat GLX (B5.5) with the single-DIN radio and add-on single-DIN CD player. We just got an Audiovox Xpress EZ for XM radio. Right now it's connected through the FM modulator. Is it possible to hardwire this unit? While the improvement in sound quality might be minimal, it would be good to get rid of all those wires in the cabin.
If it isn't possible with this radio (I'm suspecting that the CD player might be taking up the aux-in) then what would we need to make it happen?
Are any VW OEM radios XM-ready? If so, which one would be the best fit for our Passat? We can fit a double-DIN radio if it has a built-in CD player.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: XM Integration with B5.5 Passat Single-DIN (mr_mbuna)*

you'll want to use this: http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
you'll notice a measurable improvement in sound quality and have a cleaner install


----------



## mr_mbuna (Jan 1, 2002)

That says we won't be able to keep the CD player in the dash... no pass-through?
What OE radio should I try to find on the used market if we have to replace our single-DIN radio/cassette?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (mr_mbuna)*

my mistake, I saw just 2003 and forgot you said you had the earlier radio
you'll need this unit:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
and in you're case you'll plug it into the add on CD player and not loose any functionality


----------



## mr_mbuna (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks!
Which dash mount should we get?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (mr_mbuna)*

http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

